# Gopher Slingshots - Hawk



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently received a Hawk from Gopher Slingshots and wanted to do a brief review since I don't think anyone has reviewed this model.

I've been shooting it about a week and have tried tubes and flats. It uses Dan's "Versa Fork" attachment method with a small round hole in the fork and a tapered silicone plug to hold in the tube or flat band. As long as you put the plug in the correct side (the side facing you), this system works great. It's super fast to set up and change bands. I particularly like that I could show a new shooter the difference between various flats and bands as well as TTF and OTT in a matter of a few minutes.

The slingshot is 3/4" HDPE and Dan offers it a bunch of colors and yet somehow I still chose black. Dan does quality work and the slingshot comes with a nice paracord lanyard and your choice among several different bands or tube set-ups. As you can see, I chose 1832 tubes and I'm really liking them for 3/8 steel. Note the leather pouch -- I'm not sure if it's Dan's or someone else's but it's a quality piece of leather, just the right thickness and suppleness -- very nice! Shipping was quick from MN to CA.

This slingshot fits in my hand nicely. The shape is simple, but it works well for my side-shooter style. I believe it's mostly designed for pinch grip, but I shoot thumb brace and it works fine for me as is though I may create a slight divot for my thumb. Dan was very easy to communicate with and he obviously takes pride in his work sending it along with a business card, instructions on use and a paper target. Hopefully the photos will give you a good sense of the quality of workmanship and the Versa fork attachment system. Also included the photo alongside a Scout and an A+ PS2 to give a better sense of size.

I would be really interested if Dan did something like what Metro does and offer this slingshot about 80% as large in 1/2" HDPE. I'm finding more and more I like small shooters and a smaller fork gap is okay by me.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pretty compact lil shooter...nice finish, pocketably flat. Neat design.


----------



## Tanglefoot (Oct 4, 2015)

Great photos - thanks for sharing the review!


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

Pretty nite shooter


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review! The pouch is mine, I've got a die cutter for it. I've also recently gotten my die cut for a smaller pouch for bb and such, stay tuned!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice. Wish I had thought to ask about bb pouches when I ordered the extra silicone plugs. Next time.


----------

